# Robot Sculptures



## Dr. Atomic (Feb 8, 2007)

A friend of mine makes these neat robot sculptures, under the Electro Art Works moniker. I picked up two, recently -- the first is called Cosmo, and the second is Blasto (his chest thingy flips down to reveal two cannons). They're both about seven inches tall. I like how they capture the clunky, pulpy style of the early science fiction aesthetic. I also think they've got a lot of personality...

More pics of his stuff: Home

Anyway, I like 'em.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, Frank R. Paul would be _sooooo_ tickled! 

Yes, indeedy, they are awfully nifty looking! I want! I want!


----------



## Talysia (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, these are great!  Your friend is very skilled!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 8, 2007)

DESTROY!
DESTROY!

I have a friend who's nuts about 50s sci-fi B movies and would go nuts about these


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Feb 8, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Oh, Frank R. Paul would be _sooooo_ tickled!
> Yes, indeedy, they are awfully nifty looking! I want! I want!



Heh... Exactly what I was thinking when I first saw them. Especially Cosmo, which looks like it stepped right off the cover of _Amazing Stories_ or _Wonder Stories_.

Though Paul would have made Cosmo red or something...


----------



## Nesacat (Feb 8, 2007)

I want several too. They would look awesome in the basement.


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 8, 2007)

Dr. Atomic said:


> Heh... Exactly what I was thinking when I first saw them. Especially Cosmo, which looks like it stepped right off the cover of _Amazing Stories_ or _Wonder Stories_.
> 
> Though Paul would have made Cosmo red or something...


 
I couldn't help but think of the Zoromes looking at these.... Neil R. Jones, thou art vindicated!

Neil R. Jones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Curt Chiarelli (Feb 8, 2007)

These are utterly charming! A tip of my hat to your friend, Dr. Atomic!


----------



## mosaix (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! Love the feet.


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Feb 8, 2007)

j. d. worthington said:


> Oh, Frank R. Paul would be _sooooo_ tickled!



Well, I'm certainly no Frank R. Paul, but...


----------



## j d worthington (Feb 9, 2007)

LOL! _Verrry_ good! 

Now... can you do Chesley Bonestell?


----------



## Serin (Feb 9, 2007)

These are really impressive.  Well done to your friend.


----------



## BookStop (Feb 9, 2007)

Wow! Your friend really has talent. If I could afford one.....


----------



## Dr. Atomic (Feb 10, 2007)

Actually, his stuff isn't that expensive (relatively speaking). I think I paid $50 for Blasto, and I got Cosmo in a trade (I think he was listed for $75, originally). So not _cheap_ cheap, but way less than I'd have expected... I think he tries to make stuff available in all sorts of price ranges.


----------



## isacked (Apr 21, 2007)

I think they're great stuff and great vlaue. Too bad I have no space for them...  just wanted to say a word in support.


----------



## Sabina (Jul 1, 2007)

looks fantastic!


----------

